
Xobni on being acquired by Yahoo - Lightning
http://blog.xobni.com/post/54534193175/oohay
======
sjs382
And a FAQ for the acquisition:
[https://support.xobni.com/entries/21914995](https://support.xobni.com/entries/21914995)

